# 06/20 - 6/27 NC or SC Beach 2 BR Wanted



## NCChris75 (May 9, 2015)

Looking for a 1 week stay at a nice beach front NC or SC coast resort.  Please me know what you have available.  

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Tank (May 26, 2015)

I have one Myrtle beach starting 6-28 for 7 nights  2 message mebedroomhttp://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_sbr.php


----------

